

GCC and LLVM collaboration - valarauca1
http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/llvmdev/2014-July/075144.html

======
asb
Sidenote: the GNU Tools Cauldron was a very enjoyable event with many
interesting talks. I've summarised many of the ones I attended here:
[http://llvmweekly.org/issue/29](http://llvmweekly.org/issue/29)

Do take a look at my LLVM Weekly newsletter
[http://llvmweekly.org/](http://llvmweekly.org/) (and/or follow @llvmweekly on
Twitter) if you're interested in keeping up to date with LLVM developments.

If anybody wants to get stuck in to an interesting and meaningful open source
project such as gcc/clang, things like the compiler driver (command line
parsing+invoking the steps in the compilation process) are accessible to
someone who can deal with gnarly code but perhaps isn't a compiler expert, and
I think it's fair to see could benefit a lot from careful refactoring and
better testing in both GCC and Clang.

~~~
fafner
Here are some slides for Cauldron2014 talks.
[https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2014](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2014)

There are some pretty cool things going on it seems, like the compile/inject
stuff for GDB or libgccjit.

------
pbiggar
The interesting context is here:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2014?action=AttachFile&do=v...](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2014?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=GCCandLLVM.pdf)

tl;dr: GCC and LLVM are collaborating to make some interfaces the same to make
things easier for users.

------
gioele
> People agreed that triples mean nothing and create huge confusion

Does anybody know of alternative proposals to the use of triples to describe
compiler targets?

